# Soddisfazione



## oro.blu (13 Giugno 2016)

Quanto si "ingrassano" le mamme quando sentono da un quasi estraneo.
"Però ti devo fare i complimenti, tuo figlio é veramente educato"

.... E ieri sera mi ha veramente alleggerito il cuore!!!


----------



## patroclo (13 Giugno 2016)

....anche i papà


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Quanto si "ingrassano" le mamme quando sentono da un quasi estraneo.
> "Però ti devo fare i complimenti, tuo figlio é veramente educato"
> 
> .... E ieri sera mi ha veramente alleggerito il cuore!!!


in effetti è un grande complimento


----------

